# Presto Pot Question



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

we have two of them and leave the wax in. over time some junk does build up and settle to the bottom so every so often, 20 uses or so clean it out.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

sometimes I drain all of the wax into my pouring pot and wipe off the bottom of the presto, then pour the wax back in for next time around. If I have bottoms to finish on my tapers, I empty the presto pot.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

anyone use a little water in their presto pot?


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

Chef,

I have put water in my presto, but I don't any more. My wax is very clean but there will be a small amount of sediment that will settle to the bottom. I originally put water there but sometimes I need a little more wax to fill a mold and want to just tip the put a little to get some more wax out. I can't do that easily with water in the pot.

Now I usually just leave the bottom wax in the pot add more wax for my next batch of candles. When I want to clean it, I pour off the clean wax into a spare mold and then pour the dirty wax into a separate mold. I will take the dirty wax back to the solar melter next summer. Then I wipe the presto out.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Could somebody please tell me what a " Presto" is? Sounds interesting. I would love to make dipped candles ( rather then rolled) but have no idea what equipment is required and this Presto looks like part of the deal

Max2 ( from Australia)


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

A Presto pot is basically an electric deep fryer with a valve added.

http://www.prestopotwaxmelter.com/

I don't think it will work for dipped candles -- unless they're short ones. It's extremely handy for working with wax. We don't use any water in it and leave wax in it between uses. It will need cleaned out now and then, but not too often as the outlet is not right on the bottom and gives the sediment a place to build up. The internal surface is non-stick so any sediment wipes right up with no scrubbing required.

The biggest advantage is the temperature control feature makes a double boiler unnecessary, but the controller does go up to about 400 which is dangerously high. We never use it over 250.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks, GaSteve,
I have written to them to see if they ship to Australia ( we have 240 V).

I would love to see a small set-up to make dipped candles

thanks

max


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

If you are somewhat handy, it's easy to alter them yourself. You just need to have the proper size drill bit and a pipe tap. I've made a few for myself and other people.


----------

